# What's the best junk you've found?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Doing trashouts what has been the best stuff you've found that you kept or could have kept? Found a 1910 Piano Bjur Bro's antique. It's 3CY and heavy so we're getting $120 to remove it and probably another $100 minimum when we sell it. 

Always a lot of furniture that usually isn't worth keeping but my dump charges more for furniture that can't fit right in there compressor so I usually sell it for a few bucks.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I've done a few pianos also... I recall the Laurell and Hardy movie every time. Most times even thou it's an antique you just can't move or store it to make it pay and it's last tune is as it's falling off your trailer at the dump


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm sorry, didn't mean to burst you outlook.. The things I've found have been furnished my appartment as well as alot of friends. It's hard to keep all the salvagables in the time they give you to get the job done


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I'm sorry, didn't mean to burst you outlook.. The things I've found have been furnished my appartment as well as alot of friends. It's hard to keep all the salvagables in the time they give you to get the job done


You friends will love you till you give them bed bugs.


----------



## zipper (Oct 20, 2012)

New Carhartt jacket fit perfect, a little musty took to dry cleaner. 22 rifle in attic, JC Higgins sold at Sears in the 60s


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Back when I did clean-outs I found a underwater spear fishing gun looked brand new, still have it, was told by dive shop I could get $300 for it. The thing I miss the most is all the unopened oil, grease and other things like that I would get from the garages.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Usually the only things I keep are tools I can use for work. I've found several crappy weedeaters that I let the new guys use. But what I do keep always keep, and my guys laugh at me for this, is spare change found in drawers or just about anywhere. My workers tease me about it but I tell them that's how I make payroll ; )


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

my favourites are: $10k in silver coins, $3k in gold nuggets, m1911, vintage aiplane propeller, trampoline, expensive tools, beer fridge, very nice furniture, you know the usual


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Early 1800's pocket watch.. :thumbup:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

8K generator in a field. Went to see if it turned over and wasps came out. Went back wasp spray in hand. A little gas in the carb it fired right off . Cleaned the carb changed gas and flushed the tank. Used it for 8 years and sold it. Got a smaller one that does not require hurnia surgery every year to load Ususal odds and ends lawn mowers fix it only if it is a briggs or honda use it (ABuse it) for a year and sell it. After 2 years of that I could afford a new one for t he reocc yards and one of the finds I use for the initial yards


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> my favourites are: $10k in silver coins, $3k in gold nuggets, m1911, vintage aiplane propeller, trampoline, expensive tools, beer fridge, very nice furniture, you know the usual





Oh you just suck, you know that? 


Nice find on the m1911. :thumbup:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

1961 Fender Stratocaster. In case you wonder what's it's worth. google it. even in rough shape - $8k
Sitting in a bedroom floor with clothes and trash on top of it. One of my crew was headed to the dumpster with it. Luckily I saw it and knew what it was.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Ive gotten 1200 sf of wood flooring (Real Wood ) out of a house. Put it down in the living room. 42 inch Flat Panel TV (Still in box). Full Master Bedroom bed set. So many tools can count.
I always find gold at these houses. Just found 2 14k gold rings and 4 14k gold bracelets. Best thing about trashouts is all the extra money made from metal, extension cords, copper, romex wires and such. More than makes up for shi**y pricing or a cut invoice !


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

tak said:


> Ive gotten 1200 sf of wood flooring (Real Wood ) out of a house. Put it down in the living room. 42 inch Flat Panel TV (Still in box). Full Master Bedroom bed set. So many tools can count.
> I always find gold at these houses. Just found 2 14k gold rings and 4 14k gold bracelets. Best thing about trashouts is all the extra money made from metal, extension cords, copper, romex wires and such. More than makes up for shi**y pricing or a cut invoice !


True that I had one house that was an EX linemans 200dollars in copper and metal fittings. Also because of location it was a money maker NO competition !!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

My favorite was a gold tooth with part of the tooth still in it


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

had a personal property trashout, old house lady must have died and left all her old antique furniture as it was, called my antique friend offered me $2500 for the contents, i told him to have what he wanted out in 2 days then i i have to finish it. he removed about 40 cyrds of stuff for me, i'm sure he probably got 10k or something for the furniture but i'm not in that business.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I trashed out a house that belonged to a dentist who passed away. Found a container in the attic and one in a closet. Both about the size of a deck of cards.Both packed full of dental gold. :thumbsup:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> 1961 Fender Stratocaster. In case you wonder what's it's worth. google it. even in rough shape - $8k
> Sitting in a bedroom floor with clothes and trash on top of it. One of my crew was headed to the dumpster with it. Luckily I saw it and knew what it was.


Please,Please,Please tell me your a player!!!!,otherwise PM me I have to have it!!!


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stateline said:


> had a personal property trashout, old house lady must have died and left all her old antique furniture as it was, called my antique friend offered me $2500 for the contents, i told him to have what he wanted out in 2 days then i i have to finish it. he removed about 40 cyrds of stuff for me, i'm sure he probably got 10k or something for the furniture but i'm not in that business.


Did he take durings and progressive photos of his trailer when he was loading up the antiques? :whistling2:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Racerx said:


> Please,Please,Please tell me your a player!!!!,otherwise PM me I have to have it!!!


Sorry man, I held onto it for about two months, just in case I got the email wanting to know where it was. Then I found a guy that collects and refurbishes old Strats. Paid for me and my wife to take a vacation...and then some.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

I posted that piano I talked about earlier on reddit to see if anyone knew how much it was. They told me to forget the piano and check the desk / lamp / chairs. Here is an 1840s desk we found at the same place.

http://imgur.com/a/5912e


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

we were taking pictures one day to bid debris and My buddy threw a bag of jewelry and hit me in the head, looked like play junk-said give it to your old lady but I figured Id give to neighbors kid. Looked at contents and there was one heavy braclet looked gold, said 18 and below it FL so I thought filled but took it in anyway and got $250 for it.

Other than that snowblowers, skis, tools

then theres those lovely properties that had no utilities for years so you find 70+ bottles of urine and piles of bags filled with human waste


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> we were taking pictures one day to bid debris and My buddy threw a bag of jewelry and hit me in the head, looked like play junk-said give it to your old lady but I figured Id give to neighbors kid. Looked at contents and there was one heavy braclet looked gold, said 18 and below it FL so I thought filled but took it in anyway and got $250 for it.
> 
> So you were there bidding a job and you removed personals????


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

Sicoupe06 said:


> Did he take durings and progressive photos of his trailer when he was loading up the antiques? :whistling2:


haha no, none of that BS. $40 cyrd, befores and afters only pay in 45 days. oh the days of BACFS.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

absolutely soup to nuts on this, biggest would be a Massey Ferguson diesel farm tractor with brush hog a electric golf cart , one house in brewster NY had a helicopter for one kit in the house ( not kidding ) but that was presale and just a bid um we did a drug dealers condo he was arrested in the condo pulled out we winted it came back a year later bid to remove , store , dispose of etc ( i have a 120 foot barn with six bays IE my own self storage ) that goy us a 60 inch tv couches kitchen set BR set and 2 of my workers complete new designer wardrobes plus the payment etc etc 30 to 40 pushmowers over the years chain saws 10 million pornos i can go on for a long time here my current favorites of all time would be 3 elvis jumpsuits with wigs and glasses and a 1941 dupont dynamite detonator


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

68W30 said:


> absolutely soup to nuts on this, biggest would be a Massey Ferguson diesel farm tractor with brush hog a electric golf cart , one house in brewster NY had a helicopter for one kit in the house ( not kidding ) but that was presale and just a bid um we did a drug dealers condo he was arrested in the condo pulled out we winted it came back a year later bid to remove , store , dispose of etc ( i have a 120 foot barn with six bays IE my own self storage ) that goy us a 60 inch tv couches kitchen set BR set and 2 of my workers complete new designer wardrobes plus the payment etc etc 30 to 40 pushmowers over the years chain saws 10 million pornos i can go on for a long time here my current favorites of all time would be 3 elvis jumpsuits with wigs and glasses and a 1941 dupont dynamite detonator



I'll take the Detonator, Got a friend who jumps out of perfectly good airplanes who might be able to help you get rid of the Elvis suites!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I could use a working golf cart.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 5 yamaha gassers. Fly down, pick one up and drive her home...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I have 5 yamaha gassers. Fly down, pick one up and drive her home...





I hear that wannabe is near, have him load one and bring it back home. 
It'll be closer to me this way. :thumbsup:




I'm going to look at an electric one that needs bats on saturday.
Yes I will low ball them badly, batteries are expensive!!!!


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I've gotten a 05 JD compact tractor with loader/forks and backblade with 3point...Same job had 3 early '70's novas one was an SS. A whole garage full of tools. Guy just walked away after a divorce


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I've gotten a 05 JD compact tractor with loader/forks and backblade with 3point...Same job had 3 early '70's novas one was an SS. A whole garage full of tools. Guy just walked away after a divorce


Hope all the paperwork was in order and all personals were deemed trash or better yet, the sheriff did an eviction and you stored the stuff. 

Even if he walked away, she might be wanting her half!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I've gotten a 05 JD compact tractor with loader/forks and backblade with 3point...Same job had 3 early '70's novas one was an SS. A whole garage full of tools. Guy just walked away after a divorce




:thumbup:

And the suck continues. 



Man some of ya'll fell in a bucket of _______ and came out smelling like a rose.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I've gotten a 05 JD compact tractor with loader/forks and backblade with 3point...Same job had 3 early '70's novas one was an SS. A whole garage full of tools. Guy just walked away after a divorce


damm. Here I'm happy with some scrap steel and more sports balls for the kids


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

I am jealous of all you guys. Apparently people in California (liberal and all), have the good sense to not leave gold, jewelry, and all manner of valuables behind for the trash guys. 

Good Lord. i think most we ever got was some decent Ikea furniture and maybe a TV or x-box once.

I take that back, I did get a couple old cars that we put leins on. But they probably aren't worth what it took me to put them through the process!


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> I am jealous of all you guys. Apparently people in California (liberal and all), have the good sense to not leave gold, jewelry, and all manner of valuables behind for the trash guys.
> 
> Good Lord. i think most we ever got was some decent Ikea furniture and maybe a TV or x-box once.
> 
> I take that back, I did get a couple old cars that we put leins on. But they probably aren't worth what it took me to put them through the process!


I find good stuff in California all the time


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Freddie said:


> I find good stuff in California all the time


I'll bite. What are you finding?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Green herb. 



lol


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Freddie said:


> I find good stuff in California all the time


For real? Maybe I need to get back out there in the field more. Cali was never a gold mine for me, except when I was actually paid properly once upon a time.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Green herb.
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Found that once my laborer was going ape . Did our job and got the hell out. Reported NO should we of Perhaps but that would open a whole can of worms that I dont want to get in the same room as. Counting my blessings it was not boobie trapped. In the center of the city


----------



## zipper (Oct 20, 2012)

found $200 cash once, another contractor showed up at the property saying he dropped $150, I told him no it was $200 and gave it back, he gave me $20. He was working for a lowballer whom I ended up doing grass cuts for for 1/2 a season. Really wanted that $200 but could not do it, knew it was not right to take the guys cash.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

bpwy said:


> green herb.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


haha


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

I have cashed in TONs of recyclables! Lots of tools, knives, etc... Some good windows and other building materials and landscaping items. I never have to buy things like packaging tape, sharpies, trash bags, cheapie roller covers and brushes as they are found at most trashouts.

I seperate/recycle and donate what I can to local churches, and Habitat for Humanity to prevent useful items from going to the landfill and save dump fees,


----------

